# Stripper Bolts= Shoulder Bolts- for pivot point?



## magic.42 (Feb 19, 2010)

I was drawing up an idea for a radius cutter and a friend instructed me not to use a ball bearing. He described using a stripper bolt (should bolt) with a bushing cut from oillite. I believe I understand what both items are and how they would interact, but would like to hear some other methods for the making a 180 degree pivot point that you all may have. The main concern is cutting chips getting into and messing up the smooth motion of the pivot action. Also, has anyone here used oillite and/or stripped bolts in a pivot of some kind. _Thanks for reading_-can't wait to read the lessons ahead and *Take Care*-Rich


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 19, 2010)

I've used them a bunch; in plain bores, with oillite bushings, and even with needle bearings, once.


----------



## joeby (Feb 19, 2010)

Stripper bolts work well for pivot pins. Like Vernon, I've used a lot of them for such things. A nice running fit in a hole or bushing can be had if you fit it to the bolt, the shank sizes seem to vary a bit. They also have the advantages of being commonly available, easily replaced, easily disassembled, relatively cheap, etc..

 Bearings on the other hand, have many of the same advantages, but they are not suitable for some applications. In places where contamination can be an issue, or where the bearing gets "hammered" on, bushings would be better.

 In your situation, I think the stripper bolt-bushing idea will work just fine and probable take up less space.

 Oh, and like stripper bolts, some oillite is great to have around "just in case"

Kevin


----------



## cobra428 (Feb 19, 2010)

magic.42

I made this concave radius cutter and just used a home made shoulder bolt custom cut for zero play both radially and longitudinally
Just a little oil before use.







Tony


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 19, 2010)

I use them alot for quick temp milling fixtures.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7576.30


----------



## magic.42 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the assistance. it looks like the bushings WIN 4 out of 4! Since I'm very new to machining, I'm sure I'll be posting more newbie questions on a regularly bases. Thanks and Take Care ~ Rich


----------



## kf2qd (Feb 21, 2010)

Stripper bolt is a good idea, but I would just run it in a good fit in steel for something moving as slow as a radius turning tool. Oilite is really rather soft and a bit of oil on the stripper bolt and the part running on it should keep things moving just fine at low speed. Oilite is only good at light loads. Hard Bronze would be better than oilite as oilite is full of holes to hold the oil, and a piece of solid bronze is just that - solid.


----------

